# Tree nursery. Financial plan.



## ThanIndigo (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello.
I have one question about the financial plan of tree nursery.
I'm going to start new business, so I want to accont the essential total investments volume. I need to know the method of calculations, but there is very few information about this matter in my country. If You have any resources about financial calculations, please provide possible support.
Thanks In Advance. 

:help:


----------



## Elmore (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe this will help. If not utilize google.

http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/busmgmt/bus_guides/nursery_guide.htm


----------

